# Places to Eat Rome (Near Termini or close)and things to do in Rome



## IrishGunner (7 Mar 2011)

Ok have found my hotel and now starting a new post on places to eat and places not to miss when in Rome. There for 4 days with one been Paddys so may get messy on that day 

Staying in the Termini area so what good restaurants are there for breakfast, lunch and dinner although may get brekkie in hotel. Nothing mad expensive. Also looking for pubs etc as Paddys day maybe spent in Fiddlers Elbow or some other Irish pub. 

Aware of all the tourist spots Vatican, Colosseum etc. May do the hop on hop off bus and judge it from there. Any tips when visiting these or any other recommendations on what not to miss 

Anyone been and ate in some decent restaurants I would appreciate your recommendations

Thanks


----------



## BillK (7 Mar 2011)

Castel Ste Angelo is well worth a visit.


----------



## gearoid (7 Mar 2011)

*Termini*

Termini is not a good area for restaurants from what I know. I know of some people being badly ripped off in some restaurants in Termini area last month. Because of the railway station and all the hotels it isn't the best spot I'm afraid. Also  the railway station area can be a bit sleazy...

Across the river in Trastevere is where the best restaurant quarter is.


----------



## nulabert (7 Mar 2011)

Try Est Est Est on Via Magenta just of Via Nazionale.  Super Pizza and Pasta.  There is usually a queue.  It only opens from 7 in the evenings.  

There is another nice spot on Via Magenta, can't remember the name, its a good spot if the queue for Est Est Est is too big.

Around Termini, there is a street called Via Marsala.  Plenty of resturants there to grab some lunch during the day.

There is a Spar in Termini Station that opens onto Via Marsala.  Handy if you need anything.  Also, If your flying Ryanair, the Terivision Bus stops close to it.  They have a good service from the airport every 30 mins. €4 e/w

On the Tourist stuff, beat the Queue at the Colosseum buy buying your ticket for the Roman Forum.  There is never a queue over there and usually an hour queue for the Colosseum.  The ticket does both.  

The queue for the Vatican is usually mental.  Book your tickets online (see link below) at the official Vatican website.  No queue for people with reservations.  They cost €15 on the door after a 90 min queue or €15+ €4 booking online.  Its worth it.  If you fancy a Tour, there are loads of guides on the street that offer a Tour for €45.  The advantage is the tour guide can get you access from the Sistine Chapel to St Peters.  The queue for St Peters can be an hour to 90 mins to.

If you are based in Termini, get a map in the hotel and jump on the underground €1 per train trip or unlimited day for €4.  You can get the underground to the Vatican & Spanish steps, Colosseum.  Most of the other Tourist spots are within walking distance of underground stations.  

Rome is a good spot, that throwing a coin the the Trevi Fountain is costing me a fortune on return trips!



put http in front of the link below, newbies cant post urls here 
 ://biglietteriamusei.vatican.va/musei/tickets/do?weblang=en&do"]


----------



## Dicette (8 Mar 2011)

Another tip for beating the queues, is to go in a lunchtime.

This worked for us for the Colosseum and the Sistine chapel  - no queue at 1pm!


----------



## IrishGunner (8 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the replies

Is the best place to eat Trastevere this the old part of the city is it far from Termini? Any good places to eat around there ? May well pre book on the vatican website to avoid the queues. The ticket for the forum do you buy this at the same place for the Colosseum? Can you buy them at the official tourist office? Would like to see the mouth of truth where is this and worth going?

Also what are the trourist traps and how can I avoid them ie taxis etc

C


----------



## Sophietk (8 Mar 2011)

You can buy the ticket for the forum at the Colosseum. The ticket I got  was valid for both for two days and you can also buy them online to  avoid queuing. The mouth of truth is interesting to see but you just get   into a queue and when it's your turn you get a few seconds to take a  photo  and that's it.


----------



## emmt (9 Mar 2011)

When you go to the Colosseum, do NOT pose for photos with the gaily dressed centurions that are hanging around there unless you want to pay dearly for the pleasure!


----------



## PyritePete (9 Mar 2011)

emmt said:


> When you go to the Colosseum, do NOT pose for photos with the gaily dressed centurions that are hanging around there unless you want to pay dearly for the pleasure!


 
+1. I think I was forced to pay 20EUR for this. Avoid.


----------



## IrishGunner (14 Mar 2011)

So heading soon anyone got any more tips. Booked the Sistine online what is the url to book the colosseum?

Have got info on eats Antico Arco,Gino in Vicolo Rosini and Trattoria Monti. Any others as not near hotel. Whats it like on the Metro safe and what time do they finish?

Also whats it like getting taxis at night time any other tips?


----------



## irishmoss (18 Mar 2011)

Hope you had a good trip, would you recommend any nice restaurants you visited


----------



## IrishGunner (21 Mar 2011)

Had a good trip but I thought Dublin was expensive...Rome is almost on a par

Tried to get into the Trattoria Monti restaurnat but it was booked out solidly for 3 days and most recommended places where. The Rome marathon was on so Rome was Hectic and hindsight should have booked the restaurant prior to going Hindsgiht is a wonderful thing. Hotel had recommendations for restaurants but nothing special. One place we went waiter was shouting at people across the street to get them in so quickly ran away from that one. Did find good one last night there down near Colosseum but cannot remember the name. Stayed in the hotel rex. Nice hotel shower is just that a shower barely big enough to move and breakfast was the usual continental nothing special. However staff where nice as was room and free wi fi.

Those flying Ryanair the fixed taxi fare is €30 to the Roman walls so I had a argument with taxi driver about this and decided to take the bus to termini where from there I got ripped of by a taxi driver. Took his number down and thinking about reporting him. It was not just me everyone I spoke to said the taxis are ripping tourists off all the time. Termini alright area but next time think I would stay around the trevi / spanish steps area. The metro is fine and cheap. As in previous post if going to Sistine book online prior the Queue was crazy and was lucky enough to book online. Did not pre book for Colosseum so stayed in Queue for about half an hour, not bad, but as below get the tickets at the forum.  Easy city to walk around feeling the consequences of this in back of legs today(not to self visit Gym more often)

Flew back from Da Vinci and got the train from Termini. Remember to validate your ticket before you get on as we where threatened with a €100 fine but inspector let us away with is as we genuinly did not know, even though its written in English on back of ticket

Overall enjoyed it and could have seen more if I had more time but the coin went into the Trevi so will be back one day


----------

